# Medicare Denied CPT code 92588



## qbs@verizon.net (Mar 5, 2015)

I am new to ENT billing. I am getting denials from Medicare for CPT codes 92588,92504,92550, 92553, 92557, 92567. Denial states procedure code is inconsistent with modifier used or a required modifier is missing. I added modifier 51 to all after the first modifier was billed. Here is what my claim looked like 99213-25, 92557, 92588-51, 92504-51, and 92550-51. Should I leave the modifier off? Or is modifier 59 the appropriate modifier? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jackjones62 (Mar 7, 2015)

You should not use modifier 51 on any hearing tests, 92588, 92550, or 92557; also, you should not be billing 92550, it is inherent to 92557, comprehensive audiometry; I would be interested in why you are billing 92504?  binocular microscopy, was cerumen removed? and what are you diagnosis codes ? Another concern would be the mod. 25 on the visit, if you are billing and E/M with hearing tests or say xrays, mod. 25 is not warranted, so there are a lot of questions regarding this claim.  

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## qbs@verizon.net (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I am not billing 92550 and 92557 together. I was asking because Ive gotten multiple denials for different claims for different patients. I was giving different scenarios to see if a modifier is necessary to use for multiple hearing tests.  I am billing 92504 for the cerumen removal.  And only billing office visit w modifier 25 if other services were rendered outside of the hearing test. My main question is should I use a modifier if multiple tests are done? Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jennifer, CPT Code's 92557 and 92550 are NOT inherent to each other??

Why would you say that? 

92557 is a Comprehensive audiometry threshold evaluation and speech recognition (92553 and 92556 combined)            	 

and CPT 92550 is for Tympanometry and reflex threshold measurements which is 92567 & 92568 Combined

I do agree though that NONE of the Audiometric codes should have -51 modifier appended tho them


----------



## faye2372 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Does the code 92550 has to be location specific or is it ok to pay for SNF POS 32*

Hello to all,

Does the code 92550 has to be location specific or is it ok to pay for SNF POS 32

Thank you


----------

